# States where you do not need insurance to get a driver's license



## ElectroGypsy (Jul 19, 2012)

This has come up in too many conversations, and seems handy to know. There are states here in the US where you do not need auto insurance to get a driver's license. This does two things, it makes getting a license cheaper, also because the insurance companies actually *have* to compete, the insurance is cheaper too.

In Alabama you do not need insurance to get a license.

Anyone else know of such states?


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 19, 2012)

not ny.


----------



## Deleted member 363 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you don't need insurance in any state to get a driver's license. Most if not all states require insurance if your car, or the car you are driving, is on the road.


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Jul 19, 2012)

Which is kinda the whole point. If you are using wheels, how do you keep them on the road for cheap?
Though in NC you need, I think, proof of personal liability insurance just to have the license.


----------

